# I lost my mom today.



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I got the call this morning that my mom has passed away. I had tickets to fly up and take care of her on the 18th, but now I'll be leaving tomorrow morning. She was the kind of mom all my friends wished they had. She worked for 35 years as an RN, and everyone at work called her mom, (sometimes it made me a little jealous, she was my mom ). Everyone in the neighborhood called her grandma, cause everyone who met her wanted her to be part of their life. And I am one of the blessed ones in this world that will miss her so much. Thanks all for listening to me.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

she sounds like a wonderful women.

im truley sorry for your loss.

I wish i could do more than just offer kind words


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

It sounds like the world is better for her having been a part of it. My thoughts and prayers for all of you.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Our hearts and prayers are with you and your mom scareme....you are indeed blessed to have had her..


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Moms are hard to lose and yours sounds special.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry Laura for your loss. She sounded like a great mom and friend. I'm sure she will be missed by so many. I hope you have plenty people that are close to you to have for support.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry for you lost, my thought are with you.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Condolences to you. Your post brought back memories of my own mom, who died a few years back after a long battle with Parkinsons disease. She too, had worked as an RN for many years before retiring. I was with her when she died and while knowing she is not suffering, the loss is something you don't soon get over. Mom's and son's have a special bond, that I'm sure will bring you comfort in the days ahead.
Peace


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I want to let you know that I am glad you posted. We all care a great deal for each other here on the forum. I too am sorry for your loss. My mother passed away a couple of years ago. It's something that I wish no one had to go through. I am glad that you feel this is a place warm enough to share. Like the others, you and your family are in my thoughts. 

Scourge999


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh what devastating news. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I only wish that there was something we could do to ease your pain.... just know there are many caring folks out here keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. She sounds like she was a lovely Mom.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Laura, you and your family our in our thoughts.
I think Scourge999 summed it up well "We all care a great deal for each other here on the forum.I am glad that you feel this is a place warm enough to share"


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I am deeply sorry for your loss. There is little I can do or say that will help to ease your pain. Just remember that as others have already posted. We are here for you. You will be in my thoughts. May God bless you and yours in this trial of life.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

im really sorry for you.now if you'll excuse me,i think i should be praying


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

We are here for you scareme. We share in your loss.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Miss Laura. Your mother must have been a lovely woman to be thought of so affectionately by so many, and somehow I feel that legacy has now passed to you. Please know you will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Scareme, I'm sorry to hear of your mothers passing. She sounds like she was a wonderful woman, and it seems to me much of that has rubbed off on you. You and your family are in our thoughts, and remember you'll always have your friends here on the forum as an added support in trying times.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The loss is never gone, one just learns how to live with it. I'm truly sorry for your loss.

Have you thought about using what you wrote in your first post for your eulogy?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so very sorry Scareme. My thoughts and condolensces are with you and your family.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Scareme.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Massive hugs.....sometimes it's the only thing that helps


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

jdubbya said:


> Mom's and son's have a special bond,
> 
> Peace


Laura,
My apologies for assuming you were a male. Guess sometimes I look at someone's avatar and just guess. Didn't mean to minimize a daughter's bond wih her mom by my comment
My dose of stupid for today!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

My heartfelt condolences to you. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Sounds like your mom made the most out of life - we can all learn from that.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

My deepest sympathy.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear, she sounds like she was an awesome mom - my condolences.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Scareme.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Scareme; my sincerest condolences.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

so sorry about your lost-youll be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh God Scareme, that's harsh. I'm so sorry. It's good that you see her in terms of how she touched everyone's life... she sounds like a really special lady. Prayers and condolences to you and the rest of your family.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Scareme, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

You and yours are in my thoughts and prayers! May the pain subside quickly, yet let the memory remain.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss too.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your mother but remember that she will always live in your heart.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Im so sorry.............
She sounds as if she was always an Angel.
My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your Mom's passing Laura, and by the sound of it, the loss to everyone who knew her.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss, my prayers are with you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their kind words. I've been off the site for awhile. I'm still in Iowa taking care of closing up my mother's house. I just got a laptop, so now I can stay connected. It will take days to catch up on the reading. Missed all of you.

PS Happy Birthday to everyone who's birthday I missed while I was away.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So glad to see you back on line. We thought you might be having to do a lot of closure things for your mom. You were missed by your buddies here on the Forum.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

glad to see you back


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We're all glad to see you back Scareme.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome back, Scareme, we are all glad you are back


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I missed this thread the first time around Laura!

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother, she sounds like a 
truly wonderful person, just like her daughter! 

Take care and be safe.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Gald to see you back.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

scareme said:


> Thanks to everyone for their kind words. I've been off the site for awhile. I'm still in Iowa taking care of closing up my mother's house. I just got a laptop, so now I can stay connected. It will take days to catch up on the reading. Missed all of you.
> 
> PS Happy Birthday to everyone who's birthday I missed while I was away.


Glad to have you back scareme. We understand that you have to take care of family first, but we have missed you. You have about 4,000 posts from Roxy to catch up on. There will be a quiz later.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Scareme! Sorry to hear about your Mom. I have been out of the loop for a long time and haven't had time to post anything or check in.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Glad to see you back. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Laura,
I am newish around here and missed this post earlier. I am sure this past month has been filled with great trials for you, your family and all of your mother's dear friends. I have been so blessed so far in my life to have not lost anyone that close to me. So I can only imagine the pain and helplessness you must be feeling. I hope you are getting through this as well as one can. I know the sense of loss will always be there. But with such wonderful memories of a woman so loved by all, hopefully the sense of love will help to fill that big hole left in your heart. I pray you will be surrounded by great friends and good family. And more than anything I hope that every time you ever think of your mother it will bring not a tear to your eye, but a great smile to your face.


----------

